# Calentador de agua 12v



## leoka

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de como obtener un calentador de agua 12volts, pero con un bajo consumo, osea, necesitaria algo parecido a una resistencia como vienen para calentar el agua de un termo, pero con poco consumo, ya q hay de 10 amperes y yo necesitaria algo de menos de la mitad de lo dicho anteriormente, habra algo??

Muchas gracias.  
                                                                              Leo


----------



## rojewski

mitad de corriente doble resistencia.


----------



## jona

hola
para calentadores de agua conosco solamente las resistencias de el tipo"resorte".
estas consumen una gran cantidad de corriente debido a la potencia que tienen que tener para poder calentar el agua(100gC)
la potencia y la corriente estan relacionadas.
para bajar supongamos a 5 ampere el consumo,necesitas una resistencia de por lo menos 60 w.
en 2,4 ohm,segun mis calculos si me equivoco alguien hagamelo saber.
saludos


----------



## pepechip

con 12 voltios y 5 amperios obtienes 60W, con los cuales perfectamente puedes calentar agua, pero olvidate de poder utilizarla para darte una ducha, ya que necesitarias gran cantidad de horas de funcionamiento (sobre 24h).


----------



## Yodmar

hola como estan... yo tbn busco calentar con 12V pero estoy buscando otro arreglo osea un circuito q pueda hacer calentar el agua, si saben algo lo publican nomas yo igual lo hare...saludos


----------



## fernandob

potencia es potencia.
la que obtienes con una R , es la que es. como te han dicho si usas la mitad d epotencia necesitaras el doble de tiempo.
si quieres mas eficiencia es otra cosa y deberas cambiar de tecnologia.
digamos dejar de usar resistencias para usar ?
un microondas a 12v ?

no se .

si nada de eso te importa y solo consigues esas de 10 amper y no quieres hacer mucho lio .....sencillo, haz como me enseño pepe ohm en mis años de juventud :
compra 2 y ponlas en serie .

que al final......fue la primer respuesta que te dieron.


----------



## jose_flash

ola... ya que salio este tema pues posteo aqui jaja quisiera calentar agua para una pecera de no mas de 3 litro con 6 peces neon  pero necesitan agua calentica y .. los calentadores cuesta 18 € y me parece un poco cara yya que se puede coger una resistencia cementada o de oxido de hierro y hacer una pequeña resistencia ..pero queria saber si esto daria fruto jaja otra cosa es que los calentadores de agua tiene un termostato y... para pero yo creo que calculando bien una resistencia se podria hacer que el agua estubiese simpre a la misma temperatura


----------



## fernandoae

se me ocurren varias ideas  perooo... de cuantos litros de agua estamos hablando? y a que temperatura queres llegar?


----------



## Fogonazo

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> ola... ya que salio este tema pues posteo aqui jaja quisiera calentar agua para una pecera de no mas de 3 litro con 6 peces neon  pero necesitan agua calentica y .. los calentadores cuesta 18 € y me parece un poco cara yya que se puede coger una resistencia cementada o de oxido de hierro y hacer una pequeña resistencia ..pero queria saber si esto daria fruto jaja otra cosa es que los calentadores de agua tiene un termostato y... para pero yo creo que calculando bien una resistencia se podria hacer que el agua estubiese simpre a la misma temperatura



Puedes entregarle al agua la misma energía pero esta *no* tendrá siempre la misma temperatura.
Tu le entregas energía de la resistencia al agua, esta se calienta hasta que la temperatura que toma se iguala con la energía que se disipa al medio ambiente, pero si varía la temperatura ambiente también varía lo que disipa la pecera y en consecuencia su temperatura.
El termostato es indispensable, además los peces necesitan estabilidad en la temperatura para estar bien.

Para hacer el calefactor se colocan varias resistencias dentro de un tubo de ensayo (Quimica), se completa con arena y se sella para que la arena no se escape.


----------



## Davocana

muy Interesante la idea de fogonazo, y para completar el sistema alguien tiene el circuito de un termostato de entre 22 y 35 ºC?


----------



## Fogonazo

Davocana dijo:
			
		

> muy Interesante la idea de fogonazo, y para completar el sistema alguien tiene el circuito de un termostato de entre 22 y 35 ºC?




Este anda muy bien y es económico, y si reemplazas el relee por triac sera eterno.


----------



## fernandoae

La idea del tubo de ensayos con arena esta buena, lo que podes usar en vez de resistencia de potencia y que es mas barato y facil son lamparas comunes de 12v...las agarras y las metes en el tubo   

incluso podes aprovechar las  de 55w/60w cuando se te quema la luz baja o la alta, de paso reciclas jeje


----------



## jose_flash

mmm ok esta bien a mi se me ocurrio con eso sisi con una bombillla de 12 volt la de la izquierda ..ajajajaj pues eso los termomentro de acuario ya vienen con termo esato no?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si, la bombilla calentará, pero ¿ Y los peces no duermen nunca ?

Los calefactores para acuarios ya tienen termostato incluido del tipo bimetálico


----------



## Davocana

Muchas gracias por el aporte fogonazo


----------



## fernandoae

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si, la bombilla calentará, pero ¿ Y los peces no duermen nunca ?
> 
> Los calefactores para acuarios ya tienen termostato incluido del tipo bimetálico



por eso dije que me gusto la idea de meter la lampara en el tubo de ensayos con arena   
la otra seria vendarles los ojos a la noche para que no les moleste la luz y puedan dormir pero no se...


----------



## jose_flash

jajajajajaja pues y si el tubo de ensayoo denle pone dentro una pintura negra o algo sabes lo mejor es comprar uno y me aseguro el bienestar de ellos


----------



## fernandoae

lo que dijo fogonazo de reemplazar el rele por un triac esta mal, estamos trabajando con 12v de continua... y una vez disparado no desconectaria... resultado: peces calentitos


----------



## kevin zosimo

hola amigos 
yo tambien estoy buscando un calentador de agua de 12v 
tengo una fuente swichen


----------



## ondeado

Puedes utilizar semiconductores termicos son los que se usan en calentadores de agua via USB en esta pagina esta la información del dispositivo:
http://www.kryotherm.ru/?tid=23 

Y en esta puedes checar las especificaciones para cada voltaje y que temperaturas alcanza:
http://www.tetech.com/Peltier-Thermoelectric-Cooler-Modules.html


----------



## aquileslor

ondeado, los módulos termoeléctricos calientan de un lado y del otro enfrían, por lo que tendrían que hacer un agujero en la pecera para mandar el frio afuera.  Aunque por su bajo rendimiento siempre es mayor el calor que despiden que el frio que producen.
Yo los uso y se bien como trabajan.
Para mi lo más fácil sería hacer lo que dice fogonazo o conseguir un calentador de agua para el coche(carro) y desarmarlo, tienen una resistencia blindada que va sumergida o conseguir alambre nikrome esmaltado y bobinar una resistencia sobre una varilla de cualquier aislante eléctrico e introducirla en un tubo de ensayo con arena. A cualquiera de esos métodos hay que agregarle un termostato.
Suerte


----------



## fernandob

rojewski dijo:


> mitad de corriente doble resistencia.


 
o sea 2 en serie, total son tan baratas que ......
segui leyendo y vi que ya lo puso  uno parecido a mi .


----------

